# Push/Pull/Push+Pull am Radiator



## 5partan_93 (22. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute, ich brauche eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen zu dem im Titel genannten Thema. Meine hauptsächliche Frage ist, ob ein Push+Pull-Aufbau am Radiator in erheblich mehr Kühlleistung resultiert oder ob das relativ banale Unterschiede sind. Ich vermute, dass je dicker der Radiator ist, der Temperaturunterschied umso größer ausfällt. Warum möchte ich das wissen? Ich möchte in der Zukunft ein Multi-GPU-Gespann (+CPU) wassergekühlt fahren und möchte keinen MO-RA oder anderen 1080er Radiator kaufen, da ich bereits verschiedene Radiatoren habe. Derzeit habe ich zwei Phobya G-Changer 360 in meinem Benchtable verbaut, nun kommt noch ein Alphacool Nexxxos Monsta 360 hinzu (außerhalb des Gehäuses). An einem der beiden G-Changer hätte ich genug Platz für Push+Pull und am externen Monsta ebenso. Was sind eure Meinungen? Ich weiß bereits, dass der Monsta erst mit vielen U/Min so richtig in Fahrt kommt (also wäre Push+Pull sinnvoll?) Ist soetwas am 360 G-Changer überhaupt sinnvoll? Immerhin sind die Lüfter jetzt auch nicht so die billigsten (wenn man(n) vernünftige nimmt). Bei der Gelegenheit wüsste ich auch noch gerne von euch, was sehr gute und sehr leise Lüfter für Radiatoren sind (es werden ja dann wieder neue Lüfter benötigt). Wo ich gerade dabei bin, dann würden maximal 15 Lüfter betrieben werden. Ich habe eine "Scythe Kaze Master Pro 5,25 Zoll Lüftersteuerung - black". Schafft die denn so viele Lüfter und wieviel Strom ziehen all diese Lüfter eigentlich so grob gesehen an Watt? (Ich habe derzeit Alpenföhn PWM Lüfter).
In diesem Sinne,
ich hafte nicht für eventuelle Rechtschreibfehler! (Wegen Zeitmangel xD)
5partan_93


----------



## Thoriig (22. Januar 2014)

sichereitshalber kannste mit 1 w pro 120er rechnen. schaue was deine ausgänge vertragen.

Einige Sandwich tests

Mehrwert durch Doppelte Lüfterbestückung ist gering, aber vorhanden. 3 Grad im Silent, 1.8 im 1200er betrieb. 

Mehr Kühlleistung erreichst du durch mehr rpm, bessere lüfter, mehr fläche, kühle Luftzufuhr zum Radiator.

ich nutze aktuell eLoops von NB, hatte zurvor die PL2 und finde die eLoops leiser bei mehr RPM.

Zu jedem deiner Radis gibts bestimmt einen test, hier ist wichtig ob die radis mit wenig rpm noch kühlen. Je dicker und engere Lamellen, desto unwahrscheinlicher. Da siehst du dann auch, ob und welche Lüfter du nehmen kannst.

dexgo, awardfabrik usw


----------



## sonic1monkey (22. Januar 2014)

Ultimate Corsair H100 Cooling Mod - YouTube

Kompakt WaKü ftw ;-D


----------



## 5partan_93 (22. Januar 2014)

Der Test des Videos ist ja schon etwas unnötig ;-D! Tja, also wenn die Mehrleistung nicht die ca. 45-60 Euro mehr (für drei Lüfter) Wert ist, dann werde ich das wohl lassen. Aber würde es bei dem dicken Monsta nicht doch Sinn machen, da man dann niedrigere Drehzahlen fahren könnte?
MfG


----------



## Thoriig (23. Januar 2014)

bei dem verlinkten test wurde auch ein recht dicker verwendet:

http://abload.de/img/tcdualsupersandwichblar28k.jpg


----------



## Pixekgod (23. Januar 2014)

bei dem Monsta der um die 80mm breit ist würde ich auf push/pull setzten


----------



## 5partan_93 (23. Januar 2014)

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten. Leider bin ich mittlerweile doch schon wieder am überlegen, etwas großes/Übertriebenes zu machen. Sprich, ich spiele mit den Gedanken an MO-RA3 360/420 oder eben nicht in dem Format einen Nexxos Monsta 560 bzw. G-Changer 560. Ist hier irgendwer, der mich von dieser vllt dem Größenwahn verfallenen Idee abbringen kann? (;-D) Ich mag einfach die Extreme, aber ich Frage mich, ob es der 360er Monsta (den ich theoretisch an den Verkäufer zurücksenden könnte) in Verbindung mit den zwei 360 G-Changern nicht auch tut. Bzw. mal ein anderer Sachverhalt: Meint ihr 1x Phobya G-Changer 360 in Verbindung mit 1x Monsta 360 (mit Push/Pull) reicht zum Kühlen von CF/SLI + CPU ? Und das selbstverständlich auch im Sommer (in einem recht warmen Raum)?


----------



## Thoriig (23. Januar 2014)

reichen tut das. aber anstatt die dicken dinger würde ich dann auch eher zu einem Mora3 mit 120er bestückung zurück greifen.


----------



## 5partan_93 (23. Januar 2014)

Die Sache ist die, dass ich diese Radiatoren (die dicken) noch nicht so lange habe und das Geld ungern aus dem Fenster geschmissen hätte. Die optik und Haptik sind natürlich auch wichtig. Soll heißen, dass mein Benchtable für zwei 360er Radiatoren gemacht ist und optisch natürlich auch nicht mehr so viel hermacht, wenn keine mehr verbaut wären. Als Alternative könnte man versuchen, irgendwie alle drei Radis im Table unterzubringen. Das wäre dann nur an einer Seite mit einer Art "Push/Push/Pull" möglich. Nenn mich verrückt, aber sowas müsste doch eigentlich gehen!


----------



## Thoriig (23. Januar 2014)

da hast du recht. wenn du nur 360er aufnehmen kannst und die 80 dick sind, würde ich auch ein Sandwich bauen.

Mein Nächstes Projekt wird aber sicher extern und groooooß


----------



## 5partan_93 (24. Januar 2014)

Hehe, noch so jemand, der immer irgendwas anderes im Kopf hat . Mich würde interessieren, ob man mit sechs Lüftern (push+pull) bei sagen wir ca. 800 U/Min die selbe Leistung aus dem Monsta 360 bekommt, wie bei drei Lüftern auf 1200 U/Min. Meine Alpenföhn Lüfter sind nämlich bei 800 U/Min flüsterleise, bei 1200 U/Min nerven sie mich dann schon etwas (muss ich zugeben). Vielleicht bin ich da zu sensibel .
MfG


----------



## hotfirefox (25. Januar 2014)

Da du Monsta aber wohl noch nicht hast, würd ich dne auch erst garnicht nehmen und gleich zusätzlich einen 1080er nehmen, der kostet auch nicht wirklich mehr Geld.



5partan_93 schrieb:


> nun kommt noch ein Alphacool Nexxxos Monsta 360  hinzu (außerhalb des Gehäuses). An einem der beiden G-Changer hätte ich  genug Platz für Push+Pull und am externen Monsta ebenso.


----------



## 5partan_93 (25. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte den Monsta schon da, er war aber noch nicht verbaut. Ich habe ihn aber jetzt doch wieder zurückgesendet. Im Moment wird eine GPU und die CPU wassergekühlt, die Wassertemperatur erreicht bei angenehmen Lüfterdrehzahlen noch lange nicht die 30 Grad Marke (z.B nach mehreren Stunden Battlefield 4). Daher habe ich beschlossen, das Projekt erstmal auf Eis zu legen. Wenn ich wieder aufrüste, dann möchte ich es krachen lassen, das wird aber wohl noch dauern, da meine derzeitige Hardware einfach so langt und selbiges gilt eben auch für die Wakü. Was sind denn für euch (bzw. generell) die Temperaturgrenzen des Wassers, bei denen es besser wäre, den Kreislauf zu erweitern (weil einfach alles zu heiß wird)?


----------



## Kurry (26. Januar 2014)

Ach, bis 40 Grad wird wohl nicht viel passieren. Ich hab soviel Fläche, dass bei meiner Hardware < 500 RPM ausreicht um die Wassertemp unter 35Grad zu halten, auch bei größeren Lasten


----------



## 5partan_93 (16. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen!
MfG 5partan_93


----------



## 5partan_93 (20. Juni 2014)

*Thema kann geschlossen werden!*


----------



## derneuemann (25. Juni 2014)

Also ich habe selbst einen Alphacool Monsta 360 und einen Alphacool Monsta 560 gehabt... 

Du kannst für Push/Pull auf dem 360 rund 25% bis 30%  niedrigere Temperaturen bei 1200rpm rechnen im Vergleich zu Push. Bei dem 560 ist der Zugewinn etwas geringer ( der weniger Fins per inch als der 360 ) aber auch hier ist eine Mehrleistung von rund 20% zu erwarten bei rund 1200rpm.
Konkret: Mein System damals ein i7 3820@4,75GHz + eine HD7950@1360Mhz wurde gekühlt bei 7,5° Delta T mit dem 360 und Push/Pull @1200rpm ( Phobya G-Silent, bis 1500RPM). Für den Spaß habe ich dann nochmal den 560 gekauft und mit NB PK3 Lüftern verwendet. Gleiches System und  Delta T bei 5,5° mit Push/Pull @1200RPM, Lüfter @1650RPM ( max) ergab ein Delta T von 4,4°...

Die GPU hat sich im Spielebetrieb schon gute 300W genommen, dazu die CPU etwa 100W (CPU je nach Spiel etwa 80-130W).
Kernfrage wäre wieviel Leistung du verbraten willst, musst.
Nehmen wir mal an, 2 GPU´s und eine CPU alles im Highendsigment. Dann wären das rund 600W mit OC...  mit 360 Monsta und P/P um die 11° Delta T. mit 560 Monsta und P/P um die 8,5° Delta T.  Meiner Meinung Nach ( Heute ) bringt unendlich viel Radi Fläche nichts außer Geld und Platz zu verbraten...


----------

